# Davis 7714



## Toby (22 Jan 2022 às 18:08)

Boa noite,

Estou a vender um abrigo Davis 7714, como podem ver pelas fotografias, é praticamente novo e muito pouco usado, completo com caixa e todos os acessórios originais.
Este é o meu segundo 7714 que utilizei para os meus testes.
Vou substituí-lo por um Barani como "padrão" e as minhas sondas de teste vão ser colocadas num Comet F8004  (abrigo especialmente concebido para colocar 4 sensores na mesma sala).
Um 7714 pode ser usado com Davis, Ecowitt, Netatmo, Sensirion, ...

*Preço: 60 € envio incluindo.*​


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2022 às 20:09)

Acho que me enganei na secção, por isso, se se pudesse mexer... Obrigado


----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2022 às 14:59)

vendido, já não disponível.


----------

